# MacBook Pro won't boot.



## icemanjc (Mar 20, 2008)

My dads MacBook Pro started acting weird first the screen would freeze up and the cursor could still move but there would be about an inch wide black line that would follow on top of the cursor wherever you moved it. 

We thought it was a software problem so we booted it up off an external drive and it did the same thing after a few seconds of loading the finder, now it won't even boot, it loads the white screen with the apple, then it stops at the blue screen where it usually shows the loading of everything, once in a while it will get past that but it freezes with black lines over the cursor.

I've tried zapping the pram and i've held the power button down till it beeps i've also reset the pmu, so im out of ideas.


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 20, 2008)

I would also suggest repairing the disk, but i'm not sure how much this will help if you have tried booting from another system with the same results. It would be helpful, however, as you could find if you can still boot off a CD. Are you sure you are booting from the secondary system, and the secondary system defiantly works?

Have you tried reseting the SMU?  (no PMU)
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303319


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 20, 2008)

Insert the install disc 1 that came with that MacBook Pro, hold down D at startup and boot to Apple Hardware Test.
AFter language selection, press ctrl-L on keyboard to enter loop mode, and run extended test for a few hours or preferably overnight. It will stop when loop is broken with the same keyboard shortcut (no menu option for this), or if an error is found. If an error is found, post it here for decypher...


----------



## icemanjc (Mar 20, 2008)

eric2006 said:


> Have you tried reseting the SMU?  (no PMU)
> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303319



Thats what I did when I said PMU.



Giaguara said:


> Insert the install disc 1 that came with that MacBook Pro, hold down D at startup and boot to Apple Hardware Test.
> AFter language selection, press ctrl-L on keyboard to enter loop mode, and run extended test for a few hours or preferably overnight. It will stop when loop is broken with the same keyboard shortcut (no menu option for this), or if an error is found. If an error is found, post it here for decypher...



I'll have to try that when I find the discs, but i'm not even sure it will go that far and be able to test.


----------



## icemanjc (Mar 21, 2008)

I did it and I got 4SNS/1/40000000:TCP and I wasn't im not totally sure if thats correct because it died and couldnt find the error again.

EDIT:
I got it to show it, its 4SNS/1/40000000: 'TCOP'


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 22, 2008)

If the MBP is still under warranty, you should bring it in for hardware repairs.

check:
https://selfsolve.apple.com/GetWarranty.do


----------



## icemanjc (Mar 22, 2008)

It's about two years old, and i looked up that error, it seems that, that the error is not really there, and people are running there MacBook Pros with it. I think it was a fan problem cause i like vacumed it out and i think there was dirt stuck in the fan so it didnt work and now its working fine.


----------

